# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  R.O.I. Hosting - Earm your share of R50 Million

## TyroneC

Fast Forward Hosting is offering R50 Million in commissions with their affiliate marketing program. The product is affordable website hosting at R8 / month. The commission structure seems reasonable and fair. 

Below, as copied from R.O.I. Hosting's website.

Our Affiliate Program

This opportunity is legal in South Africa, as it markets an actual product or service, unlike other 'less legal' opportunities out there. This is an affiliate marketing program, selling a service, offering high commisions over multiple tiers for referral business.

Our affiliate program software will track you as an affiliate as well as give you a Self Replicated Website Link that you will use to refer others to the program, and to purchase our affordable website hosting. With the R.O.I. Hosting system there is a no limit to the number of referrals you as an affiliate can refer, and you can run as many cycles as you want.

Our system is fully automated, and you can after logging in, access promotional materials, see realtime data about your current balances, graphical representations of your downlines, the ability to request withdrawals into a South African Bank Account, and much more...
What Our Cycle Looks Like

Our system has a width of 8, and a depth of 4 levels. This means that you have the potential of referring 8+64+512+4096 = 4680 people per cycle. And with each referral, on each level, you earn a commission. All you need to do, is get 8 direct referrals under you. Surely you know more than 8 people? Just your 8 referrals will cover your initial layout for your hosting.
The Commission Structure

Level 1 offers a 15% commission.

Level 2 offers a 15% commission.

Level 3 offers a 10% commission.

Level 4 offers a 10% commission.

So...

Level 1 = (8 X 96) X 15% = R115.20

Level 2 = (64 X 96) X 15% = R921.60

Level 3 = (512 X 96) X 10% = R4915.20

Level 4 = (4096 X 96) X 10% = R39321.60

Totalling R 45 273.60 in commission.


Visit http://www.roihosting.co.za/?Tyrone

----------


## TyroneC

And so the verdict is in.

R.O.I. Hosting have modified their program to attract the international market. Not only do they accept USD payments now, but they have upped their product offering, and the commission structure.

The best news is, although I've only just started, I have received my first commission payout, albeit only R200, I have recovered my initial layout of R96, and I have great website hosting for the next year.

I can really recommend this South Africa, as so far it's working for me. http://www.roihosting.co.za/?Tyrone

----------

